# Black Ops Quick Save



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 1, 2011)

How does COD:Black Ops quicksave works?Even if i Hit F5,the game loads from the beginning of the stage!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

It autosaves during certain checkpoints. Unlike Max Payne where you could save wherever you wanted.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 1, 2011)

Even checkpoints are'nt working!!If i quit the game,it starts the stage from the beginning.But If u continue to play after checkpoint,once u are dead,it loads from the checkpoint.Once u quit the game,u will have to play that stage from the start!
Any fixes?
And any multicore fixes?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

Dont you get any error? Like this=
Error during
savegame-rename. Check
'saves/'quick.sav' for write
protect or disk full!"


Can you give more info?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2011)

Even if you saved the game.. you have to choose save and exit. Instead of just killing the game. If you don't.. you have to start from the beginning of the chapter. This is not something new to the CoD. Its been there for very long time. Engine limitation maybe.


----------



## asingh (Jul 2, 2011)

It happens when games are reverse ported from Consoles.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Dont you get any error? Like this=
> Error during
> savegame-rename. Check
> 'saves/'quick.sav' for write
> ...



I dont have a 'quick.sav' ...I completed Vorkuta 2 times and reached Op FlashPoint.But When  I resume campaign,it starts with Vorkuta! But in Save folder I have .svg for Flashpoint.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Even if you saved the game.. you have to choose save and exit. Instead of just killing the game. If you don't.. you have to start from the beginning of the chapter. This is not something new to the CoD. Its been there for very long time. Engine limitation maybe.



I do that every time.But the next time you take the game,it says "The last time you closed COD may not be proper,do you want to run the game in safemode?"




asingh said:


> It happens when games are reverse ported from Consoles.



Does this mean I cannot save anything?

Any fixes,updates?
Or stage wise savegame download?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 2, 2011)

You have to do save and exit when you quit.

OFFTOPIC
If you are playing on the pc,how is the multiplayer?


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 2, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> You have to do save and exit when you quit.
> 
> OFFTOPIC
> If you are playing on the pc,how is the multiplayer?



Applied some fixes,now i can load from Checkpoints.

No,did'nt try multiplayer yet.But heard it got lots of issues and lots of fixes for multiplayer.


----------



## mije (Aug 21, 2011)

Where did you get the fix for loading the game from the checkpoints? Can you give me the URL?


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 19, 2011)

I did not face any prob while playing this game . I downloaded this game from net & i played it with my on-board graphics, Now i am playing it with my new graphic card which is mention in my siggy. Now i get rich details  with my card . And now the game is looked more realistic ,even the written letters on the guns are looking very pretty.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 21, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> I downloaded this game from net



How? Which site?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

^^Download from Steam...


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 21, 2011)

Wait till today i will give u the direct torrent link ,currently I am in my office.so please wait 
send me Ur email id


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2011)

^ You may want to rethink that. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138223-gentlemans-guide-posting-section.html


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 21, 2011)

I understand what u want to say thanks for the suggestion,  *JojoTheDragon* it will never happen again


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Wait till today i will give u the direct torrent link ,currently I am in my office.so please wait
> send me Ur email id



do not promote piracy in TDF


----------



## primates sling poo (Jul 22, 2012)

I have done much searching on this subject. The solution is to FIRST hit "Resume Game" and then hit "ESC". Then hit "Resume Game" again. When the game starts , it will resume from your "last check point"...and NOT from the beginning of the mission. I hope this helps resolves everyone's problem with this issue, as it did mine.


----------



## primates sling poo (Jul 22, 2012)

I would like to clarify my prior post. First left click on CAMPAIGN. It will take you to RESUME GAME. DO NOT click on either yes or no...just hit ESC!!! Then click RESUME game again...and left click on YES!!! It will take you to your last CHECK POINT...and not restart you at the beginning of the mission.


----------

